# What are the BEST Microfiber Cloths for polishing



## zetec_paul (Oct 24, 2008)

Looking to get a few(10) new MF Clothes for removing polish and wax.

Not sure where i get my last lot of fluffy ones from but there exellent.

What's the best out there? and where from?

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have variouys ones and 2 different type of fluffy ones which are the Dodo and Eurrow brands but there could be a Groub Buy coming up on Chemical Guys ones so they will be good.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

zetec_paul said:


> Looking to get a few(10) new MF Clothes for removing polish and wax.
> 
> Not sure where i get my last lot of fluffy ones from but there exellent.
> 
> ...


These are good! http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibre-cloths/eurow-shag-pile-double-density-towels/prod_436.html


----------



## zetec_paul (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks just seen the Chemical guys Group buy post.

Thanks anybody else reccomend any?


----------



## zetec_paul (Oct 24, 2008)

AB there the ones i currently have, They are exellent but couldn't remeber where i got them from.

Can anybody advise of any better than above?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Can anyone compare the Chemical Guys group buy yellow cloths to the Poorboys Cloths that PB sell please..


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

qstix said:


> Can anyone compare the Chemical Guys group buy yellow cloths to the Poorboys Cloths that PB sell please..


Both pretty similar.

If anything the PB ones have more little hairs and so dont feel as soft (whether the actual fibres are softer is marginal).

Both pretty decent cloths. I would use the PB ones for removing firmer residue (like SRP) and the yellow ones for wax removal. Much of a muchness though in my opinion.


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah definately for polish like SRP use more normal/shorter type microfibres but for wax use something like the plush Dodo, I've got one and its the pride of my little collection haha!


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

there are so many cg mf clothes... which one are for which purpose? i need about 20-30towel mainly for buffing polish and wax/sealant..can anyone recommend ?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Eurow plush for me.


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

double post


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

are eurow plush and shaggy fur ball the same?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i have a few of the dodo fantastic fur microfibres in my collection and they are the softest most luxurious towels around.. i would like clothes made with them as a lining :lol: :lol:

also have megs supreme shine (great for taking off polish residue and sealant/dressings) and some Gtechniq ones, just for the gtechniq products ive ordered where you need to chuck the towel afterwards (C4 and C5) 

want to try the eurow ones next. 

but im going to the chem guys open day next week so might end up with thier ones lol


----------



## fencer (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Craig, where's the Chem. Guys open day held. Is it in Edinburgh?

Thanks.
D.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Eurow Double Density Shagpile ones for me, 10 pack from CYC for about £20 or thereabouts i think....


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

fencer said:


> Hi Craig, where's the Chem. Guys open day held. Is it in Edinburgh?
> 
> Thanks.
> D.


Cambuslang mate. Details in this thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=203520


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

nickg123 said:


> Eurow Double Density Shagpile ones for me, 10 pack from CYC for about £20 or thereabouts i think....


Yip I would have to say there are probably the best all round towels but I really love my Dodo Juice Fantastic Fur ones for buffing of a nice wax:thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

I haven't found any better than these yet,
http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/shop/viewproduct.php?product_id=127

By far from the cheapest but there well worth it :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Zaino blonde, worth every penny :thumb:


----------

